# Best Strategy Game!



## sonuchandrakar (Jan 4, 2004)

What do you think is the best strategy game in town. Choose from the poll.


----------



## ice (Jan 4, 2004)

I think warcraft III/series


----------



## TheMask (Jan 4, 2004)

Not many options to choose from!!!


----------



## hthite (Jan 4, 2004)

What happened to the Tycoon series? Why was it not mentioned as a choice... This is real bad... All poll makers must allow for all the possible options... That way we can vote seriously!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 5, 2004)

Where is Age of Empires ....???


----------



## Geforce (Jan 5, 2004)

My favourite strategy game is *Railroad Tycoon*.

Anybody played it hard ??


----------



## scrEEmur (Jan 5, 2004)

The Sims all the way!!


----------



## QuickFire (Jan 5, 2004)

My favourite is RISE OF NATIONS!
@nd 2nd best will be THE SIMS.


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 5, 2004)

Simcity 3000 period. Boy it was fantastic. I used to like AoE2 earlier but I am fed up of war games. Alien Crossfire was not bad.

Ujjwal


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 6, 2004)

Where's Age Of Empires??

Except AOE my favourites are Warcraft 3 and SimCity 3000


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 7, 2004)

NO BORING STRATEGY GAMES 
ONLY MAX 2 
NFS UNDERGROUND 
xiii
FIFA 2004


----------



## guri35 (Jan 7, 2004)

> NO BORING STRATEGY GAMES



I also thought like that.But after that initial craze for 3d specially FPS games was over (although lasted more than four years),I accidently played  one of demos from digit.And there was no looking back,believe me Ifu havent played warcraft,Age of myth.,rise of nations and C&C generals u have missed alot  in gaming. Just give it a try.Start with RON.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 7, 2004)

RON is a good game but its monotonous and kind of gets boring after a while. And u have to be bleady fast in that... especially in the TOUGH and TOUGHER modes


----------



## abdulabby (Jan 8, 2004)

Age of myth was the best games but even better is Rise of Nations. Really good strategy game


----------



## aj (Jan 8, 2004)

Age of Empires
Tycoon
SimCity
And yes, not many options to choose from.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Jan 8, 2004)

i like Age of Empires  most..!!


----------



## nirubhai (Jan 9, 2004)

AOE is best strategy game!
i think any strategy games list cannot be complete without it!


----------



## GunshotSilence (Jan 12, 2004)

i know riseof nations is very good but it doesnt work o my system

i have playedage of empires 2-age of kings and its graphics r very good

but though age of mytho is good-its graphics cart wheels or rest graphics suck


----------



## BlackJack (Sep 22, 2005)

Well all that depends on what one is looking for

 i guess i am in love with Sudden StrikeII currently


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2005)

I love AOE/M
and Warcraft r reaaly craftin  

P.S > Isnt Sims a simulation kind of game ?

Sim city 4 too was good but a lot difficuly.. 

If sims is strategy, then i love it !
Especially the recent released Nightfire Expansion, (got it 3 days back)


----------



## naveenchandran (Sep 22, 2005)

Age of Empires II & III ......
Rise of Nations .........


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 22, 2005)

Age of Mythology
Age of Empires
Warcraft frozen throne
Rise of Nations
Empire Earth 2


----------



## GunshotSilence (Sep 23, 2005)

i personally think ron is the best. 

it has both micromanagmnt and combat. 

u gott build cities and a set no of buildings for each like university, library(as backup in case of nuke attack on capital), mines, smelters, wonders, and also defense buildings like AA,towers,forts, barracks, stable and seige factory. so there is plenty of micromanagment. and plus u hafta conquer cities and hold them and manage ur big AF and navy too. or else they wont be siitng duck but siiting idle doing nothing. unles attacked first. 

micromanagemt for economies is to send scout scouting , merchants and caravans, and tap all resources b4 the prices of researches and army goes up. 

and it has cool grpahics(especially nuking ones) and realistic game play to play all human history in under 30 mins. i defeated the opponent with bantu tribe in 20 mins at moderate in deathmatch.


----------



## moshel (Sep 23, 2005)

Geforce said:
			
		

> My favourite strategy game is *Railroad Tycoon*.
> 
> Anybody played it hard ??



yeah i love that game. if finished the campaigns or Railroad tycoon 2, gold edition and now railroad tycoon 3

i love strategy games, finished AOE all, AOM, RON, EE2, and many more


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 23, 2005)

All time best!!
'AGE OF EMPIRES SERIES'
Nothing can beat it.

Age of Mythology
Rise of nations
Ground Control(If you call it a strategy game)


----------



## vandit (Sep 24, 2005)

haven't u all played commandos versions.... they all are my personal fav.


----------



## kikass (Sep 24, 2005)

Age of Empires / The Conquerers
Caeser 3
Close Combat Series

i heard somewhere that Age of Empires 3 is being developed. hope it is out soon...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2005)

yes its comin out soon 

I love the Commandos series !


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 24, 2005)

Ron and AOE series are the only 2 i plyd n they both were owsum 8) 8) 8)


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2005)

I just love the warcraft III: Reign of Chaos storyline. It is so intense. Its almost like watching a movie. The Frozen throne expansion wasn't so good though. 


AOE was also good.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 24, 2005)

Sim City
Roller coaster tycoon 1,2,3.
aoe?


----------



## vikassethi (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine are Jagged Alliance 2 and Rail Road Tycoon


----------



## vignesh (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the age of empires collection.Voted as aom.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 26, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I just love the warcraft III: Reign of Chaos storyline. It is so intense. Its almost like watching a movie.


I second that opinion. Voted for the Warcraft series.
But my favorite strategy game is Command and Conquer Generals and the expansion "Zero Hour".


----------



## aceman (Sep 26, 2005)

Rome:Total War
          Veni...Vedi..Vici...........Need I say more  8)


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 26, 2005)

whaaat u forgot to include the father of rts command and conquer.incase u didnt notice its now 10yrs since the first c&c game came.(GDIvs.NOD).of course in the C&C universe red alert is considered a prequel.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 26, 2005)

I just played the AoE 3 demo and i'm drooling .....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 26, 2005)

yes C&C also is a gr8 one

I played the Generals version


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 29, 2005)

AOE and RISE OF NATIONS....

Though Hitman II and III are FPS games still.. i played them as Strategic.. I mean got Silent Assasin in all of them... so i may include them in Strategic...

overall... Hitman II was the best ever played..


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 29, 2005)

battle of middle earth is bestttttttttttt


----------



## rohanbee (Sep 30, 2005)

missed oout on age of empires and sim city series.............those were very much in the contention for this award as well !!!


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 30, 2005)

Age of empires
 Age of kings

 i really dun think der is betta game dat dis one total time pass.


----------



## mohit (Oct 1, 2005)

ms age of empires definitely !!!


----------



## P3PoweR (Oct 20, 2005)

I like SC4 rushhour best! Its got the knockout punch unlike AOE2. AOE2 sucks!


----------



## Agent47DarkSoul (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey you cannot missout Age of Empires. and specially Age of Empire 3 along with Warchiefs an Asian Dynasties expansion pack, its the best strategy game with superb storyline!!!


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 22, 2009)

No there no strategy game in front of RED ALERT 2 Yuri's Revenge. Because latest Strategy game Cannot be played in my PC because of Low graphics and ram


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2009)

AOE 3 rocks and wheres C&C series gone dude.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Warcraft gets my vote


----------



## amitash (Jul 22, 2009)

aom and aoe is awesome...also lok into red alert 3, tiberium wars and the brilliand world in conflict.


----------



## satyanjoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Age of empires


----------



## mac555 (Jul 31, 2009)

dont forget company of heros......best strategy ww2 game....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Arrey yaar. Look at the thread date. The discussion was going on in 2005. Why you keep digging up old threads?


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

this is called spamming.


----------

